
Are Programmers Headed Toward Another Bursting Bubble? - jonballant
https://medium.com/@TebbaVonMathenstien/are-programmers-headed-toward-another-bursting-bubble-528e30c59a0e?source=email-c6b2b139614d-1535442780910-digest.reader------0-50------------------04139910_77dd_479a_8f4a_e497f204cbe7-1&sectionName=top
======
foxyv
> how many Fortran job openings are there?

A ton, mostly for people who can help companies replace existing Fortran
software with more modern code. When a language becomes unpopular, there is
still the lingering radioactive codebase after the coders leave.

Best thing about Software Development is that I'm continuously creating new
job opportunities for myself. Create a tool to automate some part of my job?
I'll be relieved because then I can focus on creating more work for myself in
the form of a new project. It's too bad other industries aren't working out
like that.

I don't agree with this article, but I do like some of the points they make.

